# A nice Schutzhund group in Northern California



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello all, I am interested in learning more about Schutzhund and possibly getting into it with my dog.
Dakota has a lot of play drive, and when in a more comfortable environment his toy is the only thing he wants. 
When we first got Dakota he had a trust issue with strangers and would get very uncomfortable around them, he would avoid them at all cost and if they walked up he would bark. Now he will gladly go up to someone and let them pet him. He is doing much much better.
Do you know of any/recommend any Schutzhund clubs or groups in the Northern California area?
Dakota is a German Shepherd/Labrador Retreiver mix if it matters.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Check out this website to start.

Northwestern Region of United States Schutzhund Clubs of America: Clubs


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the site; that is just a bit to far for me. I live in Anderson, California.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not that I have any experience in schutzhund outside of what I read on this board, but apparently it's pretty hard to find clubs in your area. Not specifically your area, but I mean anyones local area. 

A lot of people drive hours each way to get to their clubs. It's most likely not something you're going to find down the street at your local dog training center. It takes a lot of time and commitment.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I figured that, I was sort of hoping I'd get lucky. We already have a lot of traveling with our dock jumping, agility, obedience, and now lure coursing. That may just break our car. lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like you've already know the traveling to pet events and training game. I commend you on that at least. :thumbup:

It's really the same problem near me. There isn't a club within hours of where I am. Nothing at all in Connecticut, so I would to travel to upstate NY or Massachusetts which I really don't have the time for. 

Sad because it's definitely something I'd love to at least get a shot to try out.


----------



## bengwie (Jul 8, 2010)

I am in San Jose, I always go to San Jose german shepherd club. It is close to junction of highway 101 and 85. Their website is http://www.sjgsdc.us/ . The trainer, Dave, is awesome, people come from out of states just to get their dog trained by him.


----------

